# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Neolamprologus brichardi



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

Let me be the first one to open this forum with two pictures of Neolamprologus brichardi. Those african cichlids from Lake Tanganyika are very easy to spawn and keep with other africans. They tend to get a bit more aggressive when breeding but by providing enough hiding spots, one can eliminate unnecessary casualties.

pH range: 8.0 - 9.0 
dH range: 9.0 - 19.0 
temperature: 22 - 25°C

Although above requirements are a bit higher then one would use with planted tank and CO2 addition, those african cichlids are very "flexible". My friend kept them in regular freshwater/tropical tank with rainbows and had succesfull spawnings.

For further info, read Ad Konings review HERE !!!

http://www.greenstouch.com/images/gallery_fish/Neolamprologus_brichardi.jpg

http://www.greenstouch.com/images/gallery_fish/Neolamprologus_brichardi_fry.jpg


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Gorgeous pics, Jay! Brichardis do well with any plants that will tolerate their water conditions, and will not bother them. Java fern, some hygrophila species, vallisneria species and many crypts species will all do well in the hard, alkaline conditions brichardis prefer.

Jay, I presume yours is a daffodil? How did you light your picture? Colors are just gorgeous! The guy below is king of my brichardi tank, with an assortment of his children. He is a garden variety N. brichardi; wish I could have gotten him to spread his fins.










http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Vicki:
> Gorgeous pics, Jay!
> How did you light your picture? Colors are just gorgeous!


Thanks Vicki.

In this picture I used regular internal flash, and although I'm not a huge fan of internal flashes and aquarium photography, this picture came out nice.

I'm working with external flash nowdays and hope to get even better pictures.


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

Are those N.brichardi or n.pulcher sp. "daffodil" My so called "daffodils" look just like the one above. All the pictures I have found show them with more yellow but mine don't show that much yellow even in spawning color (they have two week old fry right know) all around great fish.

29 gallon planted tank
75 gallon tanganyikan tank


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, mine are N. brichardi; I think Jay's is a daffodil. Daffodils have that yellow eye, where brichardis' eyes are blue--and the edges of daffodil fins always appear to be a beautiful light blue, while the brichardis' edges are bright white. The only yellow on mine is the vivid breeding spot on the gill plates, and the suggestion of yellow lines on the face; and brichardis have that distinctive dark T on their heads, while daffodils just have the single dark bar.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

are you sure about the eye thing? this is basically what mine look like and they have blue on their eyes










the male is starting to get almost this much yellow

29 gallon planted tank
75 gallon tanganyikan tank


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I think Vicki meant the ring _underneath_ the eye, which is much more prominent in N. pulcher sp. 'Daffodil'. The Erik Olson picture is of N. pulcher sp. 'Daffodil'. Jay's picture is of N. brichardi because of the dark horizontal band extending posteriorly from the eye towards the dark spot on the rear edge of the operculum. In the daffodil, the dark band extending from the eye heads _inferiorly_, and not towards the dark spot on the rear edge of the operculum.


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks 2la,
Mine are definately daffodils. I absolutly love these fish. Mine live in a 75 gallon tank and love it. They seem to be very easy going fish when it comes to water parameters. They seem to be great parents also, the female won't let any fish within 4-6 inches of her babies. ( there only is two other fish in there right now, all daffodils, I am getting 6 n. leleupi tomorrow though!) Their tails are pretty cool when they swim near the output part of my filter, they remind me of a banner waving.









29 gallon planted tank
75 gallon tanganyikan tank


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah. What 2la said.







I always think of N. brichardi's dark markings as a T, because the bar extends into the elongated dark spot on the operculum. Anyway, you're perfectly right, Reg, they're great fish, and most enjoyable to watch, with fascinating social structures! The biggest problem I have with mine is to get them to STOP SPAWNING--I only have so much room! I do find that lowering the ph and the hardness (actually, what I do is stop raising it and do water changes with my regular tap water) stops the baby wave, although they still do just fine, and the young ones are growing well--they just don't spawn as often.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

That fry photo is one of my favorites, great feeling in it, and the framing is superb.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks Max


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

The Three Musketeers? Olé!










[email protected] from Singapore


----------

